# Nobes 671



## bimbo (10 Februar 2010)

Kennt jemand die Belegung des Verbindungskabels von Kuhnke Kuax *671* (gibts nicht mehr) auf den PC?


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

Ich kenne das Ding nicht, aber in der Doku steht was von RS-232.
Hast du mal probiert ein normales serielles Kabel zu nehmen?


----------



## bimbo (10 Februar 2010)

Ja! Natürlich! Aber Danke, daran denkt man gern zuletzt.


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

Zweiter Link bei Google 
http://www.kuhnke.com/kuh/elektronik/E375D.pdf
Seite 25.
Dort steht dei Belegung eines KUAX674, welches die Weiterentwicklung des
671 ist. Wahrscheinlich ist die Pinbelegung gleich geblieben


----------



## bimbo (10 Februar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Zweiter Link bei Google
> http://www.kuhnke.com/kuh/elektronik/E375D.pdf
> Seite 25.
> Dort steht dei Belegung eines KUAX674, welches die Weiterentwicklung des
> 671 ist. Wahrscheinlich ist die Pinbelegung gleich geblieben


 
Physikalisch nicht möglich, da der 9-polige Stecker der 671 nicht auf den 15-poligen Stecker der 674 passt!  Andersrum übrigens auch nicht!


----------



## bimbo (10 Februar 2010)

Der Hinweis, dass Nobes 674 die 671er Dateien lesen kann fehlt noch


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Physikalisch nicht möglich, da der 9-polige Stecker der 671 nicht auf den 15-poligen Stecker der 674 passt!  Andersrum übrigens auch nicht!


Hätte ja sein können, ich kenne das Gerät nicht und habe nur mal kurz die Doku überflogen.
Ich würde es trotzdem mal mit einem normalen RS-232 probieren


----------



## bimbo (12 Februar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Ja! Natürlich! Aber Danke, daran denkt man gern zuletzt.



Ich fürchte bei weiteren Versuchen kommt das selbe Ergebniss raus!


----------

